# Enclosure lights



## John Hernandez (Apr 19, 2017)

hello my name is John im new to tegus wanted to get one and off course build him an enclosure how many light would i need in there and were can i get the uvb light for a 48 inch light fixture??


----------



## Chris23039 (Apr 19, 2017)

What country are you in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Hernandez (Apr 19, 2017)

Im in miami so the climate is perfect but will be inside of a room woth no ac or anything


----------



## beantickler (Apr 19, 2017)

You can buy UV bulbs on amazon or ebay or DR foster/smith... Many online outlets... Also most reptile shops and some aquarium shops will sell them also... Even my petco here in Pittsburgh has 48" UV and various other bulbs


----------



## John Hernandez (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Mombo (Apr 23, 2017)

I have seen petco and petsmart put the 48in t5 ho light fixtures on sale quite a few times as well. For my enclosure I have been able to keep my temps in range with just 2 75 watt halogen bulbs and the 48in t5 ho in there. I did add a 3rd light fixture in the middle of the enclosure that I put a bulb in during the winter months.


----------

